# Meyer's parrot owners



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm aiming this question at anyone who has owned or owns this species of Parrot (as an adult bird not in the cuddly adorable hand reared baby stage) 
What do you like about them? 
What do you dislike about them? 

I have read they go through a lengthy nippy/bitey stage at about 2 years old which can last a year apparently, would you say this is true?
Some sources say they are lovely birds.

If your Meyer's is aggressive, can you give me some more info eg it's age, is it hand reared, has anything in the birds life changed that could have caused the biting, what methods have you tried (if any) to remedy the biting or is it just an occasional occurrence? 

Thank you


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

No one on here has one?


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

this section is just too slow, if its slower than the fish section its bad lol

try a parrot or exotic bird forum, there will be plenty of experienced owners. All I can tell you is they are stunning birds. best of luck


----------



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

My Meyers is around 3 years old, she has never had a bitey stage, she is a one person bird though, she hates everybody except me. She is soppy tame but she sometimes takes frustration out on me if she can't bite somebody when she is out, quite strange really. 

Overall I wouldn't change her for anything, but you have to get used to them I guess.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

I keep them in a aviary ..ok birds mine are qyite
Noisey at dusk and are ok to handle but some days 
Bite other days sit and cuddle you. Dont ask why always
Have done this..my friend keeps them in flights also and has
A problem with hens biting and attacking in flight from being
Hr


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

I had one many years ago. It would take food from my fingers and learnt an impressive wolf whistle. It never became hand tame, and would panic if you put your hand in it's cage, but, if you left the cage door open it would happily come out and explore the room. It would perch on my shoulder and was dreadful if you were eating...... parrot sitting in the middle of a roast dinner sampling what it fancied. To return it to it's cage I had to herd it slowly with my hands into the doorway.


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Sounds like the species has a bad rep! A friend on here has a female Meyers who is gorgeous! It took years of me sporadically turning up and talking to her and tickling her neck before she one day just decided it was easier just to admit she liked me a bit! I actually cried the day she decided to 'step up' on to my hand and let me stroke her! Such a privilege!

People go on about parrots being one person birds which is true to an extent, but it's all down to who is a consistent in the birds life and who looks after them and is willing to work on their terms (to an extent!). All parrots bond best with the person they see most regularly. 

I am currently looking after a neighbours amazon parrot who lost her owner of 15 years to cancer and got rehomed, she is finally bonding with her new owners and to an extent with me! Whilst I can't get her to sit on me, she will come to me, chat with me, play with me (she loves toothbrushes!) and now let me stroke her beak and scratch her neck.

Doesn't matter the parrot, it jus takes time, commitment and not giving up!

That said, a bite off a Meyers might make you curse a bit but is definitely preferable to that of a large amazons! The amazon lunged and bit my cheek when I passed her cage too close and I have a lovely scar! The Meyers often bites me but it rarely bruises!


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

How have I managed to miss this!!
I have a much loved Meyers called Twiglet who has been with me since she was (too) young. I have had her for coming up 14 years. 
She is easy going, reasonably quiet most of the time, not especially demanding and I can do literally anything with her. 
But from speaking ti the few other meyers owners i have ever met, this isn't that nornal for them.
She is funny with strangers as you would expect and occassionally will take instant dislikes to people for not obvious reason.
I couldnt ask for a parrot that is less hassle. This didnt come easy though and I'd be lying if I said she has never made me want to throttle her. 
In fact I regularly used to threaten to put her in a pie...

The only real issue I have ever had with her is diet. She is very disinclined to try new things and will not always eat veg or fruit which she usual has done.
She has always been provided with a varied diet but if anytjing has got worse with age. 
She will always challenge me if I have been away for a week (a bloody rare occurance now!) just to see if she can get away with it. 
The nippy stage was kinda true with Twiglet. She spent a good year being a giant bell end and challenging me on EVERYTHING. She got over it though.

By and large, she is amazing.


----------

